# What Semi-Auto Shotgun



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi everybody I am looking to upgrade my current shotgun from an 870 wingmaster to a semi-auto capable of shooting 3 1/2 inch shells. I am currently looking at the Remington Versa Max line, mostly because I am a big Remington fan, but I am willing to look at other shotguns. My buddy shoots a SX3 and loves it. So my question is what Semi-auto shotgun do you shoot and what do you love about it and what do you hate about it. Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Love my SBE-II. It eats anything I feed it and duck loads are easy kickers. Never has a problem with it either.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

The new beretta a400, picked one up this spring for a snow goose hunt in Nebraska, I love the gun, no recoil and ejects the shells so clean and fast. You will shoot your whole magazine empty before anyone else.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to buy any modern semi-auto shotgun made by Remington, Browning, Winchester, Stoeger, Benelli, Franchi or Beretta. Find one that fits and feels good to you and get it. I shoot a SX3 it's not the most expensive or fancy gun on the market, but it fits me. My next autoloader will be the Franchi Affinity in 20 ga. 

BTW, 3 1/2" is expensive, overrated and not needed to kill ducks and geese.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> The new beretta a400, picked one up this spring for a snow goose hunt in Nebraska, I love the gun, no recoil and ejects the shells so clean and fast. You will shoot your whole magazine empty before anyone else.


finest gun made right now. and plus one to what fowlmouth said, no need for 3 1/2 shells. 3 inch number 2's kill everything that flies. geese, swans, pterodactyl etc.....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> BTW, 3 1/2" is expensive, overrated and not needed to kill ducks and geese.


 And sometimes they darn near knock you out of the boat:mrgreen:


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I really like my sx3, but picking out a shotgun is more about fit then anything.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm aware that 3 1/2's aren't needed but I would like to have that option for pass shooting geese and maybe a swan in a few years. I am really leaning towards the Remington Versa Max Sportsman in camo. I would go with the versa max waterfowl pro but I'm on a budget and I'm probably going to have to save up for a year or two for this purchase anyways. I appreciate all of your input on this I'll let you know what I decide to get down the road. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Versa Max.

The shell carrier/lifter is forked like some of the Benellis. It's a finger-biter and my glove gets stuck in it when loading. I think they make replacement carriers that aren't forked but buying parts to make a new shotgun right is lame.

My pricey Versa Max shoots low and behind the birds just as well as my cheapo semi-auto shotguns do.


.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy any modern semi-auto shotgun made by Remington, Browning, Winchester, Stoeger, Benelli, Franchi or Beretta. Find one that fits and feels good to you and get it. I shoot a SX3 it's not the most expensive or fancy gun on the market, but it fits me. My next autoloader will be the Franchi Affinity in 20 ga.
> 
> BTW, 3 1/2" is expensive, overrated and not needed to kill ducks and geese.


Just bought me a Franchi Affinity in 20 ga! Awesome Dove/Upland gun!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brendo said:


> Just bought me a Franchi Affinity in 20 ga! Awesome Dove/Upland gun!!


Did you get wood or synthetic? Don't you just love the feel of that gun?
If you hunt ducks give that gun a try, I think you will like it. fish-n-fool shoots one for waterfowl, and let me tell you what that guy flat out pounds birds.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Did you get wood or synthetic? Don't you just love the feel of that gun?
> If you hunt ducks give that gun a try, I think you will like it. fish-n-fool shoots one for waterfowl, and let me tell you what that guy flat out pounds birds.


I got a great deal on a synthetic. I was looking at a Weatherby but glad I went with the Franchi. I have not hunted ducks before but was thinking of trying it at least once this year. I have a remington 870 as well but this gun is so much more fun to shoot so I am sure I will reach for it if I make it out.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm actually in the market as well. I'm planning on getting a Benelli Super Vinci. I've shot my brothers SBE II and that thing is sweet. After shouldering both in the store I'm sold on the Super Vinci for me, but that's just me. They are pricey but they have a good reputation for a reason. I currently shoot a Benelli Super Nova Pump and it's been incredibly reliable. Last year I had some mishaps with the dog and ended up dumping my gun in the swamp, completely submerged, twice in one morning... I dumped the water out of the barrel and kept on shooting for a couple of hours without a hitch. Of course I took it apart and cleaned it well when I got home but I was impressed that after a dunking in some nasty dirty water it kept on chugging like nothing happened.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

humpyflyguy said:


> The new beretta a400, picked one up this spring for a snow goose hunt in Nebraska, I love the gun, no recoil and ejects the shells so clean and fast. You will shoot your whole magazine empty before anyone else.


This^^^^^ had mine since 2013 with zero problems until Saturday and a small part broke on my forearm I called Beretta and a new one is on the way no questions asked. Make sure you register your warranty it's well worth it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jimminey Christmas I can't believe the prices of these new shotguns...holy crap $1,600 !!! I screamed and yelled when I bought a used 1100 Magnum for $325 in near mint condition. That gun knocked them dead left and right on opening morning pass shooting. Every bird hit with that gun was dead when it hit the water or hit the dirt.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

What are you planning to do with your Wingmaster?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Jimminey Christmas I can't believe the prices of these new shotguns...holy crap $1,600 !!! I screamed and yelled when I bought a used 1100 Magnum for $325 in near mint condition. That gun knocked them dead left and right on opening morning pass shooting. Every bird hit with that gun was dead when it hit the water or hit the dirt.


Thank the government for the horrible exchange rates makes European made products more expensive


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Beretta extrema 2 no question. I have friends with all makes and my gun out performs all of them.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm picking up a Franchi Affinity for my son....I think its a great gun for the $$.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I got spoiled on the dove hunt with my old Savage 16 semi auto maybe santa would bring me a new 12 gauge in a semi auto:mrgreen: I can hear her now "you already have 2 shotguns what do you need another one for?"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> I got spoiled on the dove hunt with my old Savage 16 semi auto maybe santa would bring me a new 12 gauge in a semi auto:mrgreen: I can hear her now "you already have 2 shotguns what do you need another one for?"


My answer would be "So I can have 3" ;-)


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

What? No love for Browning? I can't even pronounce half of those other guns. Why sound like a goofball when you have to say the name of your gun. Browning! Local! A5 Maxima silver or gold. Then if you break a part (which you won't) or lose on you won't need an interrupter or wait 16 weeks to get it fixed.

I'm proud as can be about my hometown firearm heritage and until they produce an inferior product it will be no question what I shoot.

Geez don't tell me you shoot a PSE or Mathews and gold tip arrows.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

In case Santa is listening. I really really want a gold btw.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Iron Bear said:


> What? No love for Browning? I can't even pronounce half of those other guns. Why sound like a goofball when you have to say the name of your gun. Browning! Local! A5 Maxima silver or gold. Then if you break a part (which you won't) or lose on you won't need an interrupter or wait 16 weeks to get it fixed.
> 
> I'm proud as can be about my hometown firearm heritage and until they produce an inferior product it will be no question what I shoot.
> 
> Geez don't tell me you shoot a PSE or Mathews and gold tip arrows.


Can you say Fabrique Nationale de Herstal


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> I got spoiled on the dove hunt with my old Savage 16 semi auto maybe santa would bring me a new 12 gauge in a semi auto:mrgreen: I can hear her now "you already have 2 shotguns what do you need another one for?"


She just thinks I have 3 she doesn't know about the other 4... :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> In case Santa is listening. I really really want a gold btw.


I shot a Browning Gold for 12 years during waterfowl seasons. Great shotgun! I did replace the action spring, magazine spring and some other parts, but they were inexpensive and easily available.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought an 11-87 Special Purpose in the late '80's and had good luck with it. I bought another one a few years ago because they are comparatively less expensive and did not have good luck. It is not reliable and a part broke that should not rendering it a single shot until I was able to acquire the replacement part. I replaced the 11-87 with a Browning Maxus and really like it. Reliable, light recoil and, for me, it shoots well.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpgunner said:


> What are you planning to do with your Wingmaster?


I will definitely be hanging on to my wingmaster. It is a great gun and I love shooting it and I have my first kid on the way so I'm going to be needing a few more shotguns around the house in the years to come.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Iron Bear said:


> What? No love for Browning? I can't even pronounce half of those other guns. Why sound like a goofball when you have to say the name of your gun. Browning! Local! A5 Maxima silver or gold. Then if you break a part (which you won't) or lose on you won't need an interrupter or wait 16 weeks to get it fixed.
> 
> I'm proud as can be about my hometown firearm heritage and until they produce an inferior product it will be no question what I shoot.
> 
> Geez don't tell me you shoot a PSE or Mathews and gold tip arrows.


My dad actually shoots a browning silver hunter and loves it. He loves it so much in fact that he won't let me borrow it so I can take it for a test drive. I've looked into browning but I was raised on Remington guns and it is hard to switch to a different set up than what I am used to shooting.

I have a hard enough time finding the safety on my ruger 10/22 because it is on the front of the trigger guard and not the back like all of the rest of my guns.

BTW I shoot a G5 Prime Impact with Gold Tip Kinetic arrows


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know you're wanting a 3 1/2" BUT, you just cannot in any way shape or form beat an older 1100 in 3" magnum, especially for a Remington guy...I know because I've bought 3 used ones in the last 5 years and am not about to part with any of them even for double or triple what I paid for them. Never a jam, misfire or problem. My 16 gauge 1100 is 48 years old and I have never had a single problem with it. I just recently got an adapter to reload 16 gauge shells and will be loading some up for next duck season with the heavier shot types. The only thing is that it's hard to find a 3" barrel for 1100's with screw in chokes. They're out there but the only reseller that had a few left in stock is out and I don't think Remington makes them anymore.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I had nothing but problems with my older model 1100 3". I sold it for $100 to get rid of it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I had nothing but problems with my older model 1100 3". I sold it for $100 to get rid of it.


Wish I could have bought it at that price, would have kept if for parts if I couldn't fix it...dang


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was 15 years ago.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Sx3 if on a budget. If not maxus or new A5. I have all three and love them all
Don't put any stock in the 3.5 shells. My A5 is a 3" gun and has kill plenty of passing geese and two swans. The load out there for 3" make the 3.5" not necessary. And the gun and shells will both be cheaper


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I know this is off topic, but maybe it would help you out and save you some money in the long run. 

I have a Benelli M2 and have loved it ever since I first picked it up. This past summer I did a pattern test to figure out what choke/shell combo worked best out of it. I tried all the expensive shells and the best combo for my gun is the factory IC and Estate 3" 1-1/4 #2's. I took this combo to Saskatchewan last week and was amazed at the difference of clean kills; granted the majority of geese were in the decoys, but some others in the hunting party were shooting 3-1/2" high end shells and I was not impressed.

My advice for a semi-auto would be to purchase a 3" gun and spend the additional money you would have spent on a 3-1/2" gun on quality hunting gear or a fun trip!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I know this is off topic, but maybe it would help you out and save you some money in the long run.
> 
> I have a Benelli M2 and have loved it ever since I first picked it up. This past summer I did a pattern test to figure out what choke/shell combo worked best out of it. I tried all the expensive shells and the best combo for my gun is the factory IC and Estate 3" 1-1/4 #2's. I took this combo to Saskatchewan last week and was amazed at the difference of clean kills; granted the majority of geese were in the decoys, but some others in the hunting party were shooting 3-1/2" high end shells and I was not impressed.
> 
> My advice for a semi-auto would be to purchase a 3" gun and spend the additional money you would have spent on a 3-1/2" gun on quality hunting gear or a fun trip!


I had a 3 1/2" because I was just positive I needed it. After two years, expensive shells, several loosened fillings and getting the snot kicked out of me I sold it. I now use 2 3/4" or 3" and cannot tell the difference in anything except my fillings aren't loose and I am not getting the snot kicked out of me every time I shoot it...oh yeah and the shells are way cheaper, especially the 2 3/4". Mine seems to really like the Federal 3" #3 shot. Shot lights out with it opening day


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> I have a Versa Max.
> 
> The shell carrier/lifter is forked like some of the Benellis. It's a finger-biter and my glove gets stuck in it when loading. I think they make replacement carriers that aren't forked but buying parts to make a new shotgun right is lame.
> 
> ...


So I have been doing some research about the Versa Max and they fixed the carrier on their Waterfowl Pro edition. They took a bunch of things from the Tactical edition and added them on to the Waterfowl Pro Edition, including a larger bolt handle, larger safety, larger bolt release button, they enlarged the bottom for ease in loading and put a flat fronted carrier on it. They basically made the gun much easier to operate with gloves on. They also include an extra couple chokes and a carry sling. And it comes in Shadowgrass blades camo, instead of the mossy oak duck blind.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Have a Maxus and love it. Wife shoots a 1100 seems like there is always something going on with it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

pudel said:


> Have a Maxus and love it. Wife shoots a 1100 seems like there is always something going on with it.


If you ever decide to dump that 1100 let me know I probably would be interested. Even if it's a problem gun I would probably want it for a parts gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 1100 has been relatively problem free. Its 36 years old now... cant imagine how many thousands of shells through it. Keep it clean and oiled and it runs great. 


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> My 1100 has been relatively problem free. Its 36 years old now... cant imagine how many thousands of shells through it. Keep it clean and oiled and it runs great.
> 
> -DallanC


Shhhhh I am trying to buy another one cheap...LOL. My oldest one is now 48 years old and still preforms like the day it was purchased. It's taken everything from wood**** and doves all the way up to whitetails. Mostly ducks and squirrels though and one raccoon...mmmm good. Of course I could never sell it since it's one my grandpa bought for me as a kid. It's going to go to one of my grandsons when it's my time for the dirt nap.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine is a lefty, and i broke the extractor 30 years ago, the only local shop that had an extractor had one for a right hand shotgun. I bought it anyway as it looked like it would fit and opening morning of somehting was the next day. That extractor is still in the gun, its cut for right handed actions which means it digs into shells when it cycles, and if the brass is soft it can snag and cause a jam. Thats the only issue I run into... its just total lazyness I havent bought a proper left handed extractor. Maybe I will pick one up.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Mine is a lefty, and i broke the extractor 30 years ago, the only local shop that had an extractor had one for a right hand shotgun. I bought it anyway as it looked like it would fit and opening morning of somehting was the next day. That extractor is still in the gun, its cut for right handed actions which means it digs into shells when it cycles, and if the brass is soft it can snag and cause a jam. Thats the only issue I run into... its just total lazyness I havent bought a proper left handed extractor. Maybe I will pick one up.
> 
> -DallanC


You're welcome... 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/38...emington-870-12-gauge-1100-12-gauge-left-hand


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

So I thought I would post on here and let everybody know what gun I decided to go with. I just placed an order for a Wicked Wings Browning Maxus. It won't be available until April, because it is a new model for 2017. For those of you who haven't heard of the Wicked Wings Models yet I have attached some screen shots from the Browning Firearms catalog.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I picked up a Franchi Affinity 12 gauge this year. It's been a great gun from the skeet range to the marsh. I absolutely loved the wood stocks but couldn't bring myself to get it due to the punishment guns get from duck hunting. Great guns. Good luck with your new one!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Cazador said:


> So I thought I would post on here and let everybody know what gun I decided to go with. I just placed an order for a Wicked Wings Browning Maxus. It won't be available until April, because it is a new model for 2017. For those of you who haven't heard of the Wicked Wings Models yet I have attached some screen shots from the Browning Firearms catalog.[/QUOT
> 
> Hhmmm wisely you have chosen.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy any modern semi-auto shotgun made by Remington, Browning, Winchester, Stoeger, Benelli, Franchi or Beretta. Find one that fits and feels good to you and get it. I shoot a SX3 it's not the most expensive or fancy gun on the market, but it fits me. My next autoloader will be the Franchi Affinity in 20 ga.
> 
> BTW, 3 1/2" is expensive, overrated and not needed to kill ducks and geese.


Before I left on my goose hunt I tried 3 different shot guns by three different manufacturers.

I tried my father in laws browning don't know the model. It only shot 3" shells and kicked like a mule. In fact it kicked harder then the other 3.5" guns I tested. I also didn't like the fit either because I had to keep my head up. I'm used to my remington 870.

Shot his Beretta and felt it kicked the least. I could hit the clays but didn't get to hunt with it because he used it. His gun jammed up with the cold temperatures we had -1c.

I also shot his Benelli sbe2? I think that was the model. Loved this gun and shot all my geese with it. Never jammed and would love to own one. However the 1700 plus price tag is had to swallow for a guy that has to take my kids everywhere with me.

This brings me to the franchi. Looked it up and at 900 bucks I could get a 12 and 20 for the price of one Benelli. I want to see one in person now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> This brings me to the franchi. Looked it up and at 900 bucks I could get a 12 and 20 for the price of one Benelli. I want to see one in person now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Franchi makes a nice shotgun no doubt. The Winchester SX3 is also in that price range. I have the SX3 and it has been hands down the best autoloader I have ever owned. I do want a Franchi Affinity or Weatherby SA-08 in 20 gauge though. When you are at the gun counter make sure you handle all of the ones you are interested in. There are some fantastic autoloaders out there. Good luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did a few youtube searches on Franchi and it brought up Stoger. Need to check that one out as well. From what I can tell is the Stoger or Franchi won't have the freezing up problems like the gas guns but probably comes with more recoil.
It's almost exactly the same gun as a Franchi and also made by Benelli. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shot a Browning Gold for several years, it was a gas gun and yes it would have the freeze problem on occasion. The SX3 is also gas, but has NEVER froze on me in 5 years. Don't believe everything you hear about inertia guns not freezing. I have seen it happen multiple times with different guns, including Franchi, Stoeger and Benelli. I have also seen first hand pumps that freeze. The best thing you can do with any shotgun in cold weather is clean it the night before the hunt. Lightly oil and remove excess with a dry rag.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Did a few youtube searches on Franchi and it brought up Stoger. Need to check that one out as well. From what I can tell is the Stoger or Franchi won't have the freezing up problems like the gas guns but probably comes with more recoil.
> It's almost exactly the same gun as a Franchi and also made by Benelli


I held a few Stoegers before I bought my Franchi. They seemed like good guns for the price but they were definitely heavier and had a bulkier feel to them. I hunted with a kid out at Farmington a few years back that had one and he said he'd never had a jam. Just a quick fun fact I found, Stoegers are made in Turkey and Franchi is built right in the Benelli factory in Italy. Most Franchi parts are interchangeable with the higher-end Benelli shotguns.

I've been extremely pleased with my Franchi. The only real difference I can see between Franchi and Benelli are fit and finish improvements. In my hands they feel like nearly the same gun. I've yet to have any problems with my gun cycling. I cannot attest to extremely cold temperatures yet as I just got it this year and the real cold is just coming, but I'll give you an update in the coming weeks if you're interested.

I actually bought mine used from Utah Gun Exchange for a killer deal. It looked basically brand new besides a blemish or two on the barrel. The guy that had it before me coated everything in motor oil. While it seemed to work fine, I cleaned all of that out before the duck season started and replaced it with Rem Oil.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Cazador said:


> Hi everybody I am looking to upgrade my current shotgun from an 870 wingmaster to a semi-auto capable of shooting 3 1/2 inch shells. I am currently looking at the Remington Versa Max line, mostly because I am a big Remington fan, but I am willing to look at other shotguns. My buddy shoots a SX3 and loves it. So my question is what Semi-auto shotgun do you shoot and what do you love about it and what do you hate about it. Thanks


At a tactical training refresher course for shotguns, there was one guy there with a Benelli semi auto shotgun.

It absolutely tore up the targets faster than anyone with a pump action ever could.

It was impressive.

I suppose if I wanted a semi auto that is what I would get.

However I am perfectly happy with my pump action Mossberg 590 instead.


----------

